
Google converts 6lb 4oz into 6.250000000000001lb - sohkamyung
http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/09/19/lol-google-homes-pound-kilogram-rounding-errors-result-lot-excessive-zeroes/
======
pwg
What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-Point Arithmetic

[https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.h...](https://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html)

------
sohkamyung
Also happens in Google Search [1]

[1]
[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=6lb+4oz+in+kg](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=6lb+4oz+in+kg)

